# MTD 208cc 26" 2014



## Ken05 (Feb 13, 2015)

I have one of these at work because it was the cheapest 2 stage you can buy and at my work that is a huge plus because it will either get beat to death or stolen.

It is still new so none of the cables have frozen up yet and the 208 starts up easily. I like the freewheel when you pull it backwards and it does a decent job 
with lighter snow. It is lightweight so handling is easy. Controls are decent.

However, you get into the heavier stuff (8" plus with some moisture to it)
and that 208 really complains and the thin body has some flex to it. It feels like something is going to come apart.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

how does it compare to your ariens ?


----------



## Ken05 (Feb 13, 2015)

In the light snow its maybe a slight edge to the MTD for ease of use, with a full bucket the vintage Ariens is a clear winner by a huge margin. The Ariens has a 8hp Tec and its a 24".
It just loves deep snow.


----------

